# Movember Caption Comp - Winner Announced !



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to Caption Competition Sponsor - The Downrigger Shop - it's time for the November Caption Comp.










Entries close December 10. Then after an exhaustive elimination process a winner will be announced.

This months image is brought to us by special request in the name of vengeance and retaliation.
They know who they are but it is not our place to get involved, our job is to make funny comments, point and laugh whilst remaining totally impartial.

Do your best team.

https://www.movember.com/au/donate/your ... _id/215758


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I know I parked the car around here somewhere.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

it never said in the manual I should load my kayak on land


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Never trust your gps, always cross reference with your eyes.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The dangers of taking the term "wetmount" too literally


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> The unbroken kayak is approached calmly with the secret soothing words of the kayak whisperer preparing it for the next dramatic step - seat, crate and terry towell hatted jockey......


Kayak whisperer


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Blue yak, blue sky, blue paddle, blue hat, blue sea, blew away.


----------



## SunnyCoastNature (Oct 12, 2011)

Conrad was tired of the stares, i mean how else would one of the legendary underwater sea men from the bottom of lake Callahad load up thier yak for a bit of topwater action.......................................................

Seaman!


----------



## Tickers (Sep 20, 2011)

You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about,

You do the hokey pokey
and you turn around
That what it's all about..

You put your whole self in... OH WHAT THE F#@!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Return to the wild little kayak. You're free now...freeee!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I should have set this up earlier, the tide comes in really fast around here.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Bugger, I've lost my pink crocs,,


----------



## themissus (Nov 11, 2011)

"Crikey, that one was brutal!! I knew I shouldn't have had that second helping of curry last night!!" Nigel thought to himself as he looked over his damaged yak!


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Faaaaaaaarrrrrrrrkkkkk


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

When flathead attack....


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Its always the men who are worse off when it comes to break ups.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes! Thats right! Even an idiot can take a Kayak fishing.
Warning: Results may vary.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nurse!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I tell ya, it was a bloody huge bream, pulled like a freight train, no one could have stayed upright.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

I could really use one of those right now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

The old man and the sub.....


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I hope nobody saw me fall off!
I'll just pick all my stuff up quietly and they'll never know.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I got so hot catching all those bream I had to go for a swim.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

gee i put it on the bank to load --------this place has a huge tidal range


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

It wasn't me. Nobody saw me do it. Can't prove anything!


----------



## armo (Nov 21, 2011)

Eskimo Roll FAIL


----------



## armo (Nov 21, 2011)

Stop, Revive, Survive


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

DOH: Hey! Marg i need some help


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Here widdle Yakky Yakky, don't be sacared i wont hurt you!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I had to bring in a panel of judges for this one and I can add the the judges all agreed on the short list but votes were split on the winner in this closely run comp.

*First place goes to:*


eric said:


> The unbroken kayak is approached calmly with the secret soothing words of the kayak whisperer preparing it for the next dramatic step - seat, crate and terry towell hatted jockey......


*A very close 2nd place goes to:*


Davey G said:


> When flathead attack....


*And joint 3rd place getters:*


Gatesy said:


> Man i have searched everywhere in this yak, where the f*ck is my hat ...................... oh dear





FazerPete said:


> Return to the wild little kayak. You're free now...freeee!


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilligan's bastard cousin also get stranded on an island!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad, a little late...


----------

